# Wii U



## Nobunaga (Jun 7, 2011)

[youtube]xn9BT8HjCu4[/youtube]


So guys what do you think?
I can't wait i will get Darksiders II


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

It's looks good, but now we'll hear even more jokes about the name than we did with the wii.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

why wii u?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> why wii u?


It's in the title.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jun 7, 2011)

uff....I was thinking it was just a new controller (wich looks exactly like the stuff I saw on neogaf)...lol, god thanks its new hardware too!
Games are HD and graphics are fine, but its clearly no leap forward...looks on par with 360/ps3

would  love to get some technical details


----------



## Fyrus (Jun 7, 2011)

Probably to say that We play together, but You have your screen.


----------



## iceissocold (Jun 7, 2011)

I was really iffy about it but after seeing the tech demo with the bird and the announcement of EA and all those developers supporting it I am incredibly excited for it. 


Not sure if I heard Iwata correctly but did he say that the WiiU wasn't meant to be afforable??


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 7, 2011)

Can someone explain to me what the Wii U actually is? Is it new hardware? A peripheral? New console?


----------



## Byronic Hero (Jun 7, 2011)

Sadly, the only thing that interested me was the mention of a new Smash Bros game.


----------



## kamins (Jun 7, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me what the Wii U actually is? Is it new hardware? A peripheral? New console?


It's a new console with a big controller.

At first I thought it was just a new peripheral for wii and thought they should have just called it Wii DU (in short we do you). But then saw the games and it was alright.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 7, 2011)

wow looks good but ya wii u jokes will come out of the wood works


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jun 7, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Can someone explain to me what the Wii U actually is? Is it new hardware? A peripheral? New console?



new hardware (featuring HD) with a new controller, which looks to be 100% compatible with old Wii games.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 7, 2011)

they don't mention a word about media format of wii u. DVD?


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 7, 2011)

Terrible name, Massive controller, doesn't look like a big leap over the graphic capabilities of the PS3 or 360 but the new control type and the fact that each controller can be used independently as it's own screen is cool and being a Nintendo fanboy I'm still excited for it!


----------



## Narayan (Jun 7, 2011)

all i saw was the controller... 

doesn't it seem like a tablet with buttons connected to a game console/tv?


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks really nice. 

I think it is important that they`ve updated the graphical ability and still have consistency between the older consoles, so they can have content from the past and also how it was played in the past, but have content from 3rd party as well, which previously wasn`t on the Nintendo platform simply because the graphics weren`t on par with the industry standard.

Also at first I thought WTF is this name but when Iwata said WiiU a few times it grew on me very quickly. Quicker then Wii. IMO sounds great!

But why didn`t they show the system itself. I bet it will look like a Wii with just the interior changed... Would be fine by me since I like that clean design.

There is much to be reveal from the system though so hopefully it won`t take to long til we see some new things from/for WiiU!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> being a Nintendo fanboy


I don't think that's something you want to announce...


----------



## bowser (Jun 7, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> why wii u?


Wii U = *Wii U*pgraded


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 7, 2011)

Ryu must love the Wii U.

Kidding aside, I'm am pretty impressed with the console. If you can also stream Gamecube games to the controller, I'm sold.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 7, 2011)

So, where's the console? Or are they not showing it right now?


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jun 7, 2011)

Thats our new Console...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...it's literally meant to be We You.  As in, it's a game that is made to play with others, but with you in mind and personalized for your use.

Alright!  They moved the Sync button!  I'm a happy camper.  The buttons on the system look more manageable, overall.


----------



## JonnyPoots (Jun 7, 2011)

So all we can see of the actual SYSTEM is that tiny thing under the right of the TV? looks to have a disc slot (backward compatibility for wii). but with no specs revealed at the con: by graphics we can assume 'comparable to ps3/xbox360' (possibly better), and no real look at the wii u for size or color or ANYTHING... I have to assume the system won't come out till after e3 2012 (when they tell us how different it has become in the last year). i just hope for a modicum info on the hardware in the coming months.  wii u - pronounced "WWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"

edit : i guess i could have searched for a pic! neat, a rounded wii.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 7, 2011)

The controller is fucking disgusting. But I love the concept and how they will still use the old gadgets.

And I also love the third party support and awesome visuals. I'm all over this.

Nintendo games + HD visuals = joy.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

I guess no one noticed that the guy was using a WII REMOTE for the controller.

It's most likely backwards compatible with the Wii Remote. So there, no need to have your periods over "STUPID CONTROLLER BLAH BLAH BLAH"


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> The controller is fucking disgusting. But I love the concept and how they will still use the old gadgets.
> 
> And I also love the third party support and awesome visuals. I'm all over this.
> 
> Nintendo games + HD visuals = joy.


Just use the Classic controller.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> RchUncleSkeleton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha ha! I'm proud to announce I am a Nintendo Fanboy! I have been since I first played the Super Nintendo and I probably always will be....though that doesn't mean I hate the Sony or Microsoft, but I can't say that I've been drawn to anything on the 360.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh, and imo the controller looks ergonomically comfortable but that statement is pretty hard to justify without ever holding it in my hands but somehow I see this being comfortable because of how the back looks! 

Other then that itseems to have the same amount of buttons of any other controller.

Also I like my controller to be rather big. That`s why I also prefer the 360 controller to the PS3 controller (I say that as a PS3 owner - Sony dammit, put that left analog-stick where is belongs (UP) and also when you`re at it round up the thing a little... we don`t have 1995!!!)


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

Am I the only one here that likes the controller? Really?

It's something original.

*Waiting for Guild to flame me*


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Am I the only one here that likes the controller? Really?
> 
> It's something original.
> 
> *Waiting for Guild to flame me*


It could be better.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, hasn't Nintendo shown something at E3, and then change it completely before? I wonder if the same will happen to the Wii U.


----------



## bowser (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> bowser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that. That was just my take on it


----------



## Fel (Jun 7, 2011)

I really loved the controller when they showed it, only the analog sticks look a bit unwieldy - but I'll have to hold in my hands first to tell whether it really wasn't a good choice to put them there or not.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so.  I really hope this is a prototype.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 7, 2011)

I think they should have named it Wii Fail. This has to be the largest controller in history... besides the ones that were purposely meant to be extra large. But seriously, WTF?!?!? The wiimotes are great because you can stand up and get into the game play of wielding a sword or using a club to play golf. This touch screen remote is a step backwards as far as bringing the user into the experience. This new touch screen remote will cause people to sit on their ass more like the traditional other consoles.

The Wii was the first to get people off the couch to play a game (besides dance mats), and Micro$oft and Phony followed suit with their rendition and human movement into game play. That is what people really want, to feel a part of the game itself. But now to sit on your ass and have to pay attention to 2 screens.... WTF, this is just another DS but with a different view.

You can not swing this touch screen like a sword or golf club. You NEED to use 2 hands for it. This really should have been released before the original wiimotes. Nintendo is trying way to hard at this point.

I will only buy this console for hacking purposes, otherwise I feel ashamed for Nintendo.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo has COMPLETELY lost the market of the casual gamer. Little children, older people, and the casual gamer will HATE the complexity of this new MASSIVE remote. Too many buttons and controls, and plus something else to keep your eyes on. Nintendo put TOO much effort towards fitting in to every gamer market where they are now losing the market of the children and grandma's. They tried way to hard to appease the hard core gamers. Nintendo should not have even wasted their effort. Complete fail.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jun 7, 2011)

DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> Nintendo has COMPLETELY lost the market of the casual gamer. Little children, older people, and the casual gamer will HATE the complexity of this new MASSIVE remote. Too many buttons and controls, and plus something else to keep your eyes on. Nintendo put TOO much effort towards fitting in to every gamer market where they are now losing the market of the children and grandma's. They tried way to hard to appease the hard core gamers. Nintendo should not have even wasted their effort. Complete fail.


A bit harsh... I think it's hard to say at the moment if they have lost the market of kids and grandmas. If they carry over trademark Wii games, many people will recognize them. Like WiiSports, Wii Fit etc. In one of the videos it showed Wii Sports and Wii Fit being played.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> Nintendo has COMPLETELY lost the market of the casual gamer. Little children, older people, and the casual gamer will HATE the complexity of this new MASSIVE remote. Too many buttons and controls, and plus something else to keep your eyes on. Nintendo put TOO much effort towards fitting in to every gamer market where they are now losing the market of the children and grandma's. They tried way to hard to appease the hard core gamers. Nintendo should not have even wasted their effort. Complete fail.


Complexity? You have to be kidding me. The thing is a GIANT TOUCH SCREEN. How is that complex? It also has the exact same buttons as the Wii Remote, plus triggers. Really? Complex? ...Wow.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> Nintendo has COMPLETELY lost the market of the casual gamer.


I don't agree with you, but even if they did it would be fine with me.


----------



## redsmas (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope it has an option to play with it wired (cause of battery life)


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

It not like you can't use wii remotes for WiiU.

What is this?  

Some people get mad because they get to causal and some people get made when they try
to go for "hardcore"?

People need to be reasonable.... man....


----------



## hunter291 (Jun 7, 2011)

What I didn't really get: Can we put WiiU games on it and walk around with it like a handheld ? Or can we only use it if the WiiU is on and the controller is near it ?


----------



## redsmas (Jun 7, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> What I didn't really get: Can we put WiiU games on it and walk around with it like a handheld ? Or can we only use it if the WiiU is on and the controller is near it ?



It was expressed that it is not for portable gaming, it streams to the controller. The range will be very limited.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> DeadlyFoez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think this thing looks amazing, Imagine playing a Tiger Woods Video Game and looking down to see your ball. This was demonstrated and just adds to the experience!


----------



## hunter291 (Jun 7, 2011)

redsmas said:
			
		

> hunter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seems like I overheard that


----------



## redsmas (Jun 7, 2011)

its like taking the DS smashing it into the wii and assembling them back together wrong.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't.  Reason being I don't like Sport games, and Wii Sports/ Resort is enough for me.


----------



## redsmas (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a good example though


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> DeadlyFoez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hoping you are being sarcastic.

The wiimote: + directional pad, + and - buttons, A button, B button, 1 and 2 Buttons. In total (if you include the 4 directions of the + pad, there are 10 button presses, excluding the home button. If you include the nunchuck then that adds an analog and 2 more buttons.

This touch screen crap that REQUIRES 2 hands to use, has; A,B,X,Y, 4 way + Pad, LZ, LR, L, R, 2 analog controls. = Way more complex, and heavier, and more to have to look at than just the TV screen. This is OVERLY complex for children, old people, and casual gamers. For veteran gamers then it is not an issue.

I'm only stating my personal opinion. If you don't like it then feel free to fornicate yourself.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> I'm hoping you are being sarcastic.
> 
> The wiimote: + directional pad, + and - buttons, A button, B button, 1 and 2 Buttons. In total (if you include the 4 directions of the + pad, there are 10 button presses, excluding the home button. If you include the nunchuck then that adds an analog and 2 more buttons.
> 
> This touch screen crap that REQUIRES 2 hands to use, has; A,B,X,Y, 4 way + Pad, LZ, LR, L, R, 2 analog controls. = Way more complex, and heavier, and more to have to look at than just the TV screen. This is OVERLY complex for children, old people, and casual gamers. For veteran gamers then it is not an issue.


Sure, you can consider that complex, but that's on paper. Putting it in your hands makes it a lot more natural for many, and it seems that the majority of the casual games will involve using just the touch, or just accelerometer. Also, the TV and the controller are used in conjunction for many things, making it a hell of a lot easier to get used to. Simply pointing at a TV isn't too hard.

Oh, and thanks for that _wonderful_ insult. I was simply stating my own opinion as well. I don't want to insult you in anyway.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 7, 2011)

It's a classic controller with a screen, nothing special.

Until they manage to do something truly amazing with it, I shall refer to it as a controller accessory and nothing more.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> It's a classic controller with a screen, nothing special.
> 
> Until they manage to do something truly amazing with it, I shall refer to it as a controller accessory and nothing more.


It's ironic considering that the accessory IS the controller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From the looks of it, I don't think that we'll need add-ons like we did with the Wii Remote. And THAT is a great move on Nintendo's part.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 7, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> It's a classic controller with a screen, nothing special.
> 
> Until they manage to do something truly amazing with it, I shall refer to it as a controller accessory and nothing more.


Referring to the screen as a controller accessory, or the controller itself?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> DeadlyFoez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of insult did yo feel that I said. I never said that you're an idiot. There was no insult with what I said. Reread what I said.

Telling you to fornicate yourself is not an insult, just a suggestion.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 8, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm referring to the fact that it looks like a Wii with HD graphics (which is a silly reason to update a console anyway) and a controller with a screen.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 8, 2011)

The one thing I'm curious about is their backward compatibility. Of course, backward compatibility with all the gizmo's is awesome, but how far does it go? Support for wiimote, nunchuk, classic controller and wii balance board is a given (haven't fully checked the video in the opening post, but it was certainly mentioned in the press conference yesterday)...but does that mean it will have support for my guitar as well? Or have USB ports for my hard drive USB microphone? Or a SD slot? And how about gamecube support?


It's also a bit strange that they showed quite a bit of wiimote action for their new games. That's bad marketing. How is this going to convince the audience that this isn't another fancy accessoire for the wii (wii draw, anyone?)? They literally show the wiimotes more than the new console!

...or does that mean the wiiu *still cringes at the stupid name* will come packed with a wiimote as well?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				DeadlyFoez said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny: I think it'll be exactly the opposite.

As with the wii, most games for casual gamers won't require all the buttons and gizmo's that the controller uses. Most likely, the minigames will focus on one or two aspects at the time.
Also: I don't get how you can say that it's a bad thing that the controller REQUIRES both hands. Surely you've played other consoles. They pretty much ALWAYS require two hands to use (smileys like these - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  - are fun, but I don't see myself finishing a single game on those consoles with one hand). And seeing how the thing is mostly an oversized bottom half of a DS, I think casual people will get the hang of it very fast.

For veteran users (aka hardcore gamers), I see things different. I already stated in another thread that the decision to put those 2 controller thumb thingies on the _upper _part of the thing is a bad move, as you can't use those with your thumbs. Furthermore, I have my doubts to the usefullness of the extra screen. Moving the HUD or minimap over there may be interesting (less screen cluttering!), but in fast paced games where looking away for a split second I think gamers will start to wish they had their map 'closer by'.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 8, 2011)

Us PS3 owners may as well get a Vita and be done with. Both methods offer almost the same functionality, and dont forget 8 million moves have been sold which means probably about a 1/6th or a 1/5th of PS3 owners have motion controllers too.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Jun 8, 2011)

Watch the video of it being used


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jun 8, 2011)

Will the the Wii-U controller have a resistive or capacitive touch screen? 
Does anyone know?
or want to guess?


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 8, 2011)

It would be great if you can watch DVDs and store movies on it/play movies off a USB
Cause the idea of streaming movies from the controller sounds great.
A remote with a touch screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, Microsoft may counter this with a console full based around kinect.
Sony?
I think they have lost...


----------



## stylow (Jun 8, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> It would be great if you can watch DVDs and store movies on it/play movies off a USB
> Cause the idea of streaming movies from the controller sounds great.
> A remote with a touch screen
> 
> ...


Why have they lost i mean with the vita the could do *almost* everything you can with the wii U


----------



## ilman (Jun 8, 2011)

Sony PS4-considered dead
Microsoft xbox 720- single chance for something different(kinect)
wii U- won


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 8, 2011)

Shouldnt we have a Wii U sub section in the console forum section? If someone puts in a PSVita why not Wii U


----------



## prowler (Jun 8, 2011)

EnigmaXtreme said:
			
		

> Shouldnt we have a Wii U sub section in the console forum section? If someone puts in a PSVita why not Wii U


Give it time.
The NGP/PSV section has been there for a while.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 8, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> uff....I was thinking it was just a new controller (wich looks exactly like the stuff I saw on neogaf)...lol, god thanks its new hardware too!
> Games are HD and graphics are fine, but its clearly no leap forward...looks on par with 360/ps3
> 
> would  love to get some technical details



yep, but the console is about 10 times smaller.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 8, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> DeadlyFoez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed could'nt be simpler. It now completely depends on developers, not hardware anymore.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2011)

ilman said:
			
		

> Sony PS4-considered dead
> Microsoft xbox 720- single chance for something different(kinect)
> wii U- won


That's stupid.

The PS3 and XBOX 360 are still living out their life span.

You don't even know what's going to happen next.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 8, 2011)

ilman said:
			
		

> Sony PS4-considered dead
> Microsoft xbox 720- single chance for something different(kinect)
> wii U- won



WTF are you on about?


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the controller actually.

It gives developers a lot of options, like the Vita.

Motion, touch and duo analog! Man same as Vita, lots of variety.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope that 3rd parties don't feel the need to use touch, motion, etc. All at once, in the one game.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 8, 2011)

joshua8 said:
			
		

> I hope that 3rd parties don't feel the need to use touch, motion, etc. All at once, in the one game.


I hope they'll incorporate, BUT separate these features and let us choose instead of cramming everything in one mode.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jun 8, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> joshua8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I mean, I'd hate to be trying to play a game, and having to flail my arms around whilst trying to focus on touch screen AND button controls as well.

The online had better be good. Even the 3DS' isn't great.


----------



## damedus (Jun 8, 2011)

if this gamepads range its at least 20 ft ill be a happy camper can play from bed like a portable or on tv (bedroom is next to the Gaming center room), I love how the new pad looks I been waiting for big controllers and not the small thingies we have now this its just like the classic gamepad with a Ipod in the middle, seems awesome but im sure those will cost quite a bit just hope the console comes with one. None the less I cant wait for this one to come out I just hope more RPG's come out on it. Something like TWEWY using both screens in HD would be awesome.


----------



## paul1991returns (Jun 8, 2011)

http://kotaku.com/5809706/nintendo-looking...rollers?tag=wii

Looks like we might be able to use 2 New Controllers on the system. That busts the single controller myth.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 9, 2011)

What will the WiiU cases look like, i predict the plastic will be lightblue to distinguish it from Wii


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 9, 2011)

paul1991returns said:
			
		

> http://kotaku.com/5809706/nintendo-looking...rollers?tag=wii
> 
> Looks like we might be able to use 2 New Controllers on the system. That busts the single controller myth.
> Erm...unfortunately, I don't think that'll be the case. I just happened to read this page:
> ...



I haven't heard the exact contents of the "myth" (since when do rumors take barely a day to become myths anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but this information makes me think that most (if not all) local multiplayer games for the machine will rely on current wiimotes for the extra players.


----------



## JonnyPoots (Jun 9, 2011)

speculating on the heft and price (in my opinion) are silly. from what im hearing, it's no more heavy than an ipad, maybe lighter(though much of the heft in a ipad comes from that batteries, and i would hope the wii u has good bat. life). and as far as cost goes, i don't foresee nyko or madcatz or anyone else making a 3rd party replica of the wii u controller. i'd like to think a proprietary controller would be cheaper.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, The Wii U is backwards compatible with all Wii games


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 10, 2011)

Sebastian said:
			
		

> Wow, The Wii U is backwards compatible with all Wii games


My guess is it's because the components don't differ much from the wii.


----------

